# Having difficulty using the PC Card wireless on my T20



## Ranguvar (Jul 3, 2009)

Hello,

I'm trying to set up wireless on a fresh install of FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE on my elderly ThinkPad T20. The card is an 802.11b Avaya Gold card, with an Orinoco chip. I've gotten it to work in both Linux and NetBSD on this network. My network is encrypted with a hex WEP key, and I'd like to use a static address.

I've used rc.conf to set up my card on 192.168.2.3, with WEP on and set, and my gateway at 192.168.2.1 (same in resolv.conf for my nameserver). Doing a 'ifconfig wi0 scan' gives me nothing, it hangs until I Ctrl+C. I'm not particularly worried about that though; ifconfig's scan also did nothing on NetBSD, I had to use wiconfig to scan. I can ping myself, but not the router. The light on the card is on, and blinks.

Any help would be much appreciated 
Some of the below is 'censored'.

rc.conf (Tried a bunch of stuff from the handbook, doubt it will help):

```
check_quotas="NO"

if_wi_load="YES"
wlan_scan_ap_load="YES"
wlan_scan_sta_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"

hostname="obsidian"
nisdomainname="wolf.pak"

update_motd="YES"
dmesg_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"

ifconfig_wi0="inet 192.168.2.3 ssid XXXX wepmode on wepkey 0xffffffffffffffffffffffffff"
defaultroute="192.168.2.1"
```

dmesg, grepped for card and wi0:

```
...
cardbus0: <CardBus bus> on cbb0
pccard0: <16-bit PCCard bus> on cbb0
cbb0: [ITHREAD]
cbb1: <TI1450 PCI-CardBus Bridge> mem 0x50100000-0x50100fff irq 11 at device 2.1
cardbus1: <CardBus bus> on cbb1
pccard1: <16-bit PCCard bus> on cbb1
...
wi0: <Avaya Communications Avaya Wireless PC Card> at port 0x100-0x13f irq 11 function 0 config 1 on pccard0
wi0: [ITHREAD]
wi0: using Lucent Technologies, WaveLAN/IEEE
wi0: Lucent Firmware: Station (7.28.1)
wi0: Ethernet address: ##:##:##:##:##:##
...
```

ifconfig results:

```
wi0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    ether ##:##:##:##:##:##
    inet 192.168.2.3 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.2.255
    media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (DS/2Mbps)
    status: no carrier
    ssid XXXX channel 1 (2412 Mhz 11b)
    stationname "FreeBSD WaveLAN/IEEE node"
    authmode OPEN privacy ON deftxkey UNDEF wepkey 1:104-bit bmiss 7
    scanvalid 60 bintval 0
```

Again, thanks for any help.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jul 3, 2009)

Further info 

I realized the card wasn't "up" (which changed that one line to "status: associated", and gave me a bssid and a proper channel of 11), and also I can now scan for networks using 'list scan' (was using 'scan' before).

However, still can't ping my router.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jul 3, 2009)

It doesn't appear as though you can edit messages on this forum, so...

I got it  Sorry, I hate solving problems right after posting them too. Flame away 
This link helped a lot: http://taosecurity.blogspot.com/2006/02/freebsd-wireless-changes-at-my-desk-i.html

I had to set deftxkey to 1 (wlan_wep was already loaded, even without that bit in rc.conf) and then re-up the interface.


----------

